# Filters



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Just a quick question do you have to run a filter in a planted tank or can I just run an airstone for water movement.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

From what i've read, if the tank is heavily planted and you keep a low fish load, you don't need a filter. I'm debating putting one in mine, have a film on top of the water, but I need a very small filter! (5l planted, going to have chili rasboras in it, so i don't want to make a mess and stress out the fishes!)

I had a good site today I was reading about this.... I'll see if I can drag it up for you.

edit: woohoo, easier than I thought

http://www.thekrib.com/Filters/no-filter.html

solid read.

edit 2: another good one I came across, my latest thoughts are running a powerhead with a sponge filter (I've read that using carbon can pull the good stuff that plants like out of the water, you don't want to do this) and that won't suck up little fish and shrimp!

http://www.aquariumfish.com/aquariumfish/detail.aspx?aid=2899&cid=58&search


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Run a filter anyways. It'll pull particulates out of the water, and provide some water movement. It depends on what type of tank you're setting up though.

If it's a low tech (non-co2), then go with any kind of filter. The surface agitation shouldn't affect anything. If it's a pressurized/DIY CO2 setup, then I'd lay off the heavy surface agitation and go with a spray bar or outlet that is submerged (from a canister).

The powerhead with filter attachment works great too. I used that for about 4 months on a low tech planted set up, and it works pretty well.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

Any suggestions on a good brand of powerhead? I hadn't ever heard of one til about a week ago! And you just hook the sponge filter to the powerhead?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I'd just go with an Aqua clear - cheap and dependable, and generally available everywhere. I have one for clearing debris when I do things like replanting.

And they also fit these:








http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c7024/p16332661.html


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

awesome, I'll have to pick one up. are they typically adjustable? 


(Sorry for the threadjacking pat  )


----------



## gamexeater (Jan 21, 2009)

In response to pat3612's question: Filters can or can't be used. So in a sense it is optional. By having the filter you will have the added circulation as well as the mechanical filtration which will help to remove the random debris floating around (pretty much what ameekplec said).

It is just that you don't really need the filter because the plants will, under appropriate conditions, perform all the functions of a filter (mechanical, biological, and chemical filtration, well biological is through the nitrifying bacteria which the plant provides surface area for). The only thing that they don't provide is the current or water circulation, which in a small tank shouldn't matter too much. Ya..being a bit redundant, sorries. 

I pretty much agree with whatever ameekplec said except for the powerhead thing in which i have no personal experience or extended knowledge on.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, the powerheads are adjustable - I think you can throttle it back or up to adjust flow. As for the size of the canister + powerhead, if you put 2" of substrate into a 10g, the bottom of the canister will rest on the substrate, and the top of the powerhead will just barely be submerged. This tank ran on a AC30 with the quickfilter attachment for about 4 months:









edit - I just realized that without fish, I had a nice biotope set up here.


----------

